# Popup automatisch schließen



## reddi (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Upload-Formular auf der Seite. Wenn jemand mit einem Klick auf den submit Button eine Datei hochläd, öffnet sich ein popupfenster, was den Status des Uploads anzeigt (Gif animation). Wenn die Datei jetzt erfolgreich hochgeladen wurde, soll die "Bestätigungsseite" das Fenster automatisch wieder schließen. Das Problem ist, dass diese Seite zu einem Template gehört, also ich es nicht mit <body onLoad.... machen kann. Gibt es ne andere Möglichkeit das Fenster wieder zu killen ?

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Februar 2004)

Sehe ich das richtig:

Seite 1: Upload Formular -> öffnet Popup. Nach dem Upload wird von Seite 1 auf Seite 2 weitergeleitet? Wenn das so ist, dann versuch den close() im onUnload() Handler der Seite 1 unterzubringen - sollte eigentlich gehen... Wenn du genauen code brauchst, einfach nochmal nachfragen...

bye


----------



## reddi (14. Februar 2004)

Problem ist, dass Seite 1 und Seite 2 im Prinzip einen Header haben. Das Template ist gleich, der Content wird eben nur per PHP ersetzt. Das ist ja mein Problem.

Kann ich das "close" Script nicht irgendwie per <script....> window.close... usw. aufrufen ? 
Das Popup wird mit Popup = window.open .. usw geöffnet, also müsste ich es doch mit Popup.close() irgendiwe schließen können oder ? Bin leider nicht  so mit der JavaScript Materie vertraut 

Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Februar 2004)

ICh dachte an sowas:


```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
  function popup(){
  //popup muss Global sein, daher ohne "var" deklarieren
    popup = window.open('deineSeite.html','test','width=100, height=100');
  }
  
  function closePopup(){
    if(popup){
      popup.close();
    }
  }
</script>
</head>
<body>

<a href="#" onclick="popup(); return false;">popup öffnen</a>
<a href="http://www.google.de">weiterleiten Simulieren</a>

<script type="text/javascript">
window.onunload=closePopup;  
</script>

</body>
</html>
```

Die Skriptteile kannst du irgendwo in der Seite einbinden - muss nicht unbediengt im Header sein...


bye


----------



## reddi (14. Februar 2004)

Jepp, das hat gefunzt.

Ich danke dir ganz herzlich  das "onunload" hat mir als Denkanstoß gefehlt.

Allerdings ging es nur ohne "return false;", denn mit hat das Upload Formular nicht mehr geuploaded 

Vielen Dank !

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von reddi _
> *
> Allerdings ging es nur ohne "return false;", denn mit hat das Upload Formular nicht mehr geuploaded
> *


Jupp - stimmt - daran hatte ich nicht gedacht.


----------

